# Mikrofon wie ein Headset aber ohne Kopfhörer



## Sempervivum (6. August 2021)

Hallo,
ich suche solch ein Mikrofon, das man am Kopf tragen kann, ähnlich wie ein Headset nur ohne Kopfhörer, um am PC telefonieren zu können. Man sieht so etwas häufig in Talkshows etc. Leider fehlen mir die Begriffe, um das ergoogeln zu können und wenn ich etwas finde sind es Profiteile mit Preisen im dreistelligen Bereich. Gibt es so etwas auch im Consumer-Bereich, preislich etwa wie ein Festnetz-Mobilteil, also im mittleren zweistelligen Bereich? Ein Mikro, das auf dem Tisch steht oder das der Webcam ist zu leise und der Klang ist hallig, sagen meine Gesprächspartner. Da zu weit vom Mund entfernt.
Beste Grüße - Ulrich


----------



## Sempervivum (6. August 2021)

Den Begriff habe ich inzwischen: "Kopfbügelmikrofon" oder "headmike". Aber immer noch das Problem, dass ich nichts in einem angemessenen Preissegment finde: Entweder sehr billig und wenig Vertrauen erweckend oder Profiware mit entspr. Preis. Und der Anschluss scheint auch ein Problem zu sein: Meistens keine Klinke sondern aufwändiger und möglicher Weise proprietär.


----------



## Technipion (6. August 2021)

Kurz vorab: Ich bin totaler Amateur was Audiotechnik angeht, und dieser Beitrag soll in keinster Weise absolutes Wissen vermitteln oder für irgendeinen Hersteller Werbung machen.



Sempervivum hat gesagt.:


> ich suche solch ein Mikrofon, das man am Kopf tragen kann, ähnlich wie ein Headset nur ohne Kopfhörer, um am PC telefonieren zu können.


Am besten suchst du direkt international, dann lautet das Stichwort "Lavalier Mikrofon" oder kurz LAV.



Sempervivum hat gesagt.:


> Entweder sehr billig und wenig Vertrauen erweckend oder Profiware mit entspr. Preis.


Das Problem ist, dass - gerade im Audio-Segment - die Suche auf einschlägigen Marketplaces wie Amazon, Ebay und dergleichen sehr schwierig ist. Erstens wird der Markt mit Chinaware überschwämmt, zweitens kaufen die Leute einfach totalen Müll (und darauf basieren ja die Empfehlungen). Trotzdem halten sich natürlich alle für totale HiFi-Profis, naja...

*Mein Tipp:*
Wenn du nach Gear suchst, egal ob Audiotechnik, Videotechnik, oder whatever, such direkt bei den Herstellern. Also der erste Schritt ist: Finde heraus welche Hersteller für diese Art Produkt bekannt sind.
Kurzes Googeln liefert hier z.B. den Hersteller RØDE, der in vielen Mikrofontests in den Top 10 vertreten ist. Als nächstes schaust du dich auf der Website der Hersteller um, ob du da Waren deiner Vorstellung entsprechend findest. Manchmal Nö oft lernt man dabei auch noch etwas über die Technik.
Im Fall von Rode findet man z.B. das hier: RØDE-Mikrofone – Lavalier GO
Ein Link zum Kauf führt dich dann zu deutschen Shops, wo das Teil 50€ kostet. Rode bietet auch noch passendes Zubehör an, z.B. verschiedene Halterungen.

Nochmal: Das ist keine Werbung für Rode. Die Methode ist komplett unabhängig vom Hersteller. Hauptsache du bringst eben vorher in Erfahrung, wer so alles die Big Players sind. Und dann direkt bei denen gucken.

Und es bietet sich natürlich an danach noch die Produkte verschiedener Hersteller zu vergleichen. Aber dazu gibt es ja im Netz genug Tests, sofern man die richtigen Stichworte zur Suche hat!

Hoffe das hilft dir weiter
Gruß Technipion


----------



## Sempervivum (7. August 2021)

Danke für diese ausführlichen Hinweise @Technipion 
Der Preis des Lavalier Go liegt noch einiger Maßen in dem Rahmen, den ich mir vorstelle. Allerdings kommt der Kopfbügel dazu und der hat den Nachteil, dass er starr und nicht verstellbar ist.
Von Sennheiser gibt es ein ähnliches Lavalier zum gleichen Preis, das XS Lav USB-C, das anscheinend relativ neu auf dem Markt ist, allerdings gibt es keinen Kopfbügel.


----------



## Sempervivum (8. August 2021)

Update: Ich hatte die Anschaffung eines Kopfbügelmikrofons zunächst zurück gestellt und statt dessen versucht, ob ich mit einem von drei vorhandenen Tisch-Mikrofonen leben kann. Problem dabei war, dass diese allesamt zu leise waren und mit den Bordmitteln von Windows 10 auch nicht lauter zu bekommen waren. Über die Anschaffung oder den Selbstbau eines Vorverstärkers nach gedacht.
Am Schluss habe ich dann hier:
Externes Mikrophone zu leise bei Audacity-Aufnahmen
den rettenden Tipp gefunden: Mit dem Equalizer APO kann man eine zusätzliche Verstärkung für das Mikro einstellen. 10dB waren ausreichend um eine angemessene Lautstärke zu erzielen. Rauschen, anderes als zunächst befürchtet, kein Problem.
Also Problem gelöst, eines der Tischmikrofone wird für das Telefonieren vollkommen ausreichen.
Beste Grüße - Ulrich


----------



## Technipion (8. August 2021)

Sempervivum hat gesagt.:


> Also Problem gelöst, eines der Tischmikrofone wird für das Telefonieren vollkommen ausreichen.


Da gebe ich dir absolut Recht! Gerade auch weil selbst die großen ISPs immer noch grottig schlechte Codecs für VoIP benutzen (looking at you Telekom). Danke an der Stelle für die vielen Konzerne auf der Welt, Dank denen sich Telefonie 2021 immer noch anhört wie Kurzwellenfunk! 

Falls dich interessiert wie man Audio-Input durch eine Pipeline jagen kann um die Stimme aufzubessern, frag hier gerne nach.
Und falls du irgendwann mal dein Audiosetup verbessern möchtest, frag gerne auch wieder hier nach 

Ich drücke dir jedenfalls die Daumen, dass jetzt alles glatt läuft!

Gruß Technipion


----------



## Sempervivum (9. August 2021)

Was ich bei der ganzen Sache noch nicht verstehe: Ich habe irgend wo gelesen, dass diese günstigen Elektretmikrofone, dank eingebauter Elektronik, i. allg. einen satten Pegel liefern. Anders als dynamische. Das widerspricht jedoch meinen Erfahrungen: Gleich drei Mikrofone und bei keinem reicht der Pegel aus?


----------

